# Venison Wellington



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

To anyone who hasn't ever tried Venison Wellington.I strongly reccomend it. I made this last night, and It's the best venison dish I've ever tasted. It utilizes those juicy tenderloins or backstraps. There's an awesome recipe on tonydean.com Try This!


----------

